# Intresting fixture trap



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I hang out on a home inspectors forum, and one of the guys posted this picture. This is a first for me.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh yeah the ol snake trap...Pretty for sure.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great. Different than any traps I've ever seen.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

never seen anything like it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I think its made by the same company that make fuller ball washer faucets.. remmy them??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats the Pretzel trap !


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought it looked more like a French horn


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

suzie said:


> I thought it looked more like a French horn


I just love repair work. even if it is a photo


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I just love repair work. even if it is a photo


Not bad, I bet you seen some interesting traps in your time.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

How is it even legal? Would not fly here. Very cool looking though.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Who put that in? The Riddler?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Reminds me of a pigtail?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> How is it even legal? Would not fly here. Very cool looking though.


It's at least 50 years old. Codes do change with time


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ever wonder how brass tubing can bend like that? 

I watched how French horns where made. They fill the pipe with tar pitch first. Can bend it without any chance of kinks.


----------

